# Lady and Cricket



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Look who's getting closer to snuggles!!!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I love these pictures! Too cute.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love love love the snuggles!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe my puppies!!! Love them!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Look who's getting big!! Little cricket is catching up  lady loves her little sissy <3 xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Like vanilla ice cream with a little chocolate sauce. Soon it'll be equal scoops of icecream.  They are beautiful!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Awwwww so cute, they'll be sharing a bed before you know it!! 
We need more cricket & lady pics please x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh that is so heart melting


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad they are snuggle buddies...wonder if Molly would fit in the middle when we visit lol! Does Cricket still have puppy breath?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes she still has it a bit. Lol! I like the ice cream description! And molly would be the perfect transition with her colors!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Molly can be the chocolate chips sprinkled on the ice cream scoops. Just have her lie with her legs pointing up!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute! 
OK here are some more pics.















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The second to last one reminds me of Wilbur in Charlottes web

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute as ever!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures - 2 are so much fun and they will so enjoy each other.
Does Cricket swing on Lady's ears?!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Both gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Marzi does she ever! I had to thin them out because all the chomping and swinging had caused some huge mats. Lady tolerates it all so well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Lady! Kiki used to be able to run faster and turn quicker than Dot and she used to think it was funny to zip round and snatch one of Dot's back legs so that Dot fell over  unfortunately for Kiki Dot can now run faster and turn quicker and it is more normal for Kiki to be the one being blattered  Kiki's advise to Lady is _*stop being so tolerant - it will get worse*_


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! I will relay that advice to Lady. 
I hope she will listen


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh look at lovely little Crickets face , beautiful. Great to see a Lady letting her get closer, it won't be long xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Last night when i did get home from work...when both girls were sleepy...they both draped themselves on me....it was bliss...then I moved sleepy cricket right beside Lady and they stayed for a good long time. it so great to see.
I love my poos!!!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Ahhhh......... Lady and Cricket make me want another poo!!! Lovely photos.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

This is so lovely to see ) 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor Lady! Kiki used to be able to run faster and turn quicker than Dot and she used to think it was funny to zip round and snatch one of Dot's back legs so that Dot fell over  unfortunately for Kiki Dot can now run faster and turn quicker and it is more normal for Kiki to be the one being blattered  Kiki's advise to Lady is _*stop being so tolerant - it will get worse*_


Willow also needs to take this advice as Ozzy is bigger than her now but still acts like he only weighs 3 pounds. She is taking a beating. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

